# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Audible? Oder Hörbüchern im Allgemeinen?



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Nabend!


Da ich zum lesen ganzer Bücher irgendwie keine Konzentration und Ausdauer mehr habe, bin ich am überlegen, es mit Hörbüchern zu probieren. Als Kind hatte ich auch viele Hörspielkassetten. Das war immer schön entspannend.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann man bei Audible ein Abo abschließen aber auch einzelne Hörbücher kaufen?
Und ich könnte dann diese per App auch auf dem Handy abspielen wärend ich gemütlich auf der Couch oder im Bett liege?
Oder gibt es noch bessere Alternativen als Audible?
Wer von euch hat damit Erfahrung und nutzt auch Hörbücher?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. August 2021)

Hi, wie viel hörst du denn? Bei audible zahlst du (afaik) nen 10er im Monat und bekommst dafür dann ein Buch. Das gehört dann auch dir und du kannst es dir immer wieder anhören.

Wenn du (viel) mehr als ein Hörbuch pro Monat schaffst, schau dir mal bookbeat an. Da gibt es mehrere Abos (je nach Volumen). Und wenn du nicht hinkommst, kannst du upgraden und zahlst nur die Differenz zum nächst höheren Abo. Das musst du dann zwar auch noch wenigstens den Folgemonat zahlen, aber das ist wohl drin 
Die Bücher gehören dir allerdings nicht. Schmeißt bookbeat die aus der Mediathek, kannst du es also nicht mehr hören (halt wie bei Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc). Lohnt sich aber durchaus gerade mit Partner/Familie/Freunden zusammen


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hi, wie viel hörst du denn?


Das weiß ich noch nicht. Ich möchte das mal probieren.
Am liebsten SciFi. Oder auch Fantasy wie HDR.


----------



## phila_delphia (5. August 2021)

Auch Spotify & Co. bieten innerhalb des Abos mittlerweile zahlreiche Hörbücher - zusätzlich zur Musik. Ist bestimmt mal einen Blick wert.

Persönlich bin ich (als Sammler) seit Jahren bei Audible. Was in meinen Augen für Audible spricht:
+ Für den 10er im Monat beommt man entweder 1 aktuelles Buch oder 2 aus der Aktion 2 für 1.
+ Bei der 2 für 1 Aktion sind mittlerweile richtig ordentliche Bücher dabei.
+ Während das Abo läuft, kostet auch jedes weitere Buch, dass man kaufen möchte kostet höchstens 10 Euro.
+ Man kann auch 3 Bücherguthaben auf einmal für 24.95 erwerben -> 8,32 pro Buch oder 4,16 bei 2 für 1.
+ Audible bietet viele exklusive/ungekürzte Titel, die es wonanders nicht gitb.
+ Die Bücher bleiben einem auch nach Beendigung des Abos erhalten.
+ Es gibt jederzeit die Möglichkeit das Abo für bis zu 3 Monate zu pausieren.
+ Mittlerweile auch einige Podcasts im Programm.
+ Bücher, die einem absolut nicht zusagen, kann man zurückgeben - das Guthaben wird erstattet.

Was o.k. ist:
= Nicht aufgebrauchte Guthaben verfallen nicht, solange das Abo läuft (bei mir hatte sich zuletzt einiges angesammelt) vor dem Beenden des Abos sollte man aber alle Guthaben ausgeben weil sonst meines Wissens auch die Guthaben verfallen.
= Die Auswahl an Podcasts ist weniger als mäßig. Spotify und die anderen machen das viel besser.

Der größten Nachteile:
- Am Ende läuft es darauf hinaus, dass jeden Hörbuch gekauft werden muss... Wenn man super viel hört, aber vielleicht nicht so wählerisch ist, kommt man bei Spotify ond Co. deutlich günstiger weg.

Viele Grüße

phila

P.S.: Von Bookbeat und Co. halte ich nichts. Im basis Abo kann man begrenzt viele Stunden hören, die Bücher gehören einem aber nicht. Bei den Höherpreisigen Abos etfällt die Stundenbegrenzung zwar, aber die Bücher gehörene einem noch immer nicht - für den Preis würde ich lieber zu einem all in one Angebot wie Spotify, Deezer, Napster etc. greifen.

P.P.S.: Weil Du von Fantasy schreibst - die alle "Game of Trones" Bücher gibt es alle in der 2 für 1 Aktion.


----------



## boeuf (6. August 2021)

Jede grössere Stadt bietet eine Stadtbücherei mit Medien aller Art, auch Hörbücher. Preislich unschlagbar. Einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. August 2021)

boeuf schrieb:


> Jede grössere Stadt bietet eine Stadtbücherei mit Medien aller Art, auch Hörbücher. Preislich unschlagbar. Einfach mal nachfragen.


Absolut - und vor allem mit der Onleihe-App nochmal besser!!!
Grüße
phila


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Danke für die Tipps!



boeuf schrieb:


> Jede grössere Stadt bietet eine Stadtbücherei mit Medien aller Art, auch Hörbücher. Preislich unschlagbar. Einfach mal nachfragen.


Zum ausprobieren wäre das wohl erstmal am besten. Aber ich denke die Hörbücher liegen bei uns höchstens in CD Form vor. Dann kann ich die nicht auf dem Handy hören. Naja, ich gucke mal was die so da haben.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> 
> 
> Zum ausprobieren wäre das wohl erstmal am besten. Aber ich denke die Hörbücher liegen bei uns höchstens in CD Form vor. Dann kann ich die nicht auf dem Handy hören. Naja, ich gucke mal was die so da haben.


Sogar unsere kleine Stadtbibliothek ist Teil des Onleihe Netzwerks. Du kannst Hörbücher direkt auf die App laden.

Grüße

phila


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Sogar unsere kleine Stadtbibliothek ist Teil des Onleihe Netzwerks. Du kannst Hörbücher direkt auf die App laden.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> phila


Ok danke. Da muß ich mich mal erkundigen.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. August 2021)

Hier ein Bilck in die App:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Funktioniert so: Zur Bücherei gehen. Leihausweis machen. Mit der Nummer des Ausweises in der App einloggen. Fertich. Das BESTE: Viele kleinere Bibs haben sich Landkreisweise zusammengeschlossen, sodass die Auswahl online recht groß ist. Außerdem kannst Du dich auf die weise bei verschiedenen Bibliotheken anmelden. Also falls Du mal einen Leihausweis in einer anderen/größeren Stadt/Kreis machen lässt.
Grüße
phila


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. August 2021)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> P.S.: Von Bookbeat und Co. halte ich nichts. Im basis Abo kann man begrenzt viele Stunden hören, die Bücher gehören einem aber nicht. Bei den Höherpreisigen Abos etfällt die Stundenbegrenzung zwar, aber die Bücher gehörene einem noch immer nicht - für den Preis würde ich lieber zu einem all in one Angebot wie Spotify, Deezer, Napster etc. greifen.



Wie viele hörst du denn davon noch ein weiteres Mal? Also ich selbst habe halt weder bookbeat noch audible. Ich merk das bei mir an den Filmen...hab hier regalweise DVDs/Blurays stehen. Inzwischen "kauf" ich aber durchaus auch mal einen Film bei Amazon, Sky, etc, gucke den und spar mit den Gang ins Kino (zumindest während des Lockdowns war das ganz gut). Klar, ich hab Filme im Regal, die schaue ich immer mal wieder an. Aber in Zeiten, wo vieles online verfügbar ist, muss ich die Filme oder eben Bücher nicht mehr besitzen


----------



## phila_delphia (6. August 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wie viele hörst du denn davon noch ein weiteres Mal? Also ich selbst habe halt weder bookbeat noch audible. Ich merk das bei mir an den Filmen...hab hier regalweise DVDs/Blurays stehen. Inzwischen "kauf" ich aber durchaus auch mal einen Film bei Amazon, Sky, etc, gucke den und spar mit den Gang ins Kino (zumindest während des Lockdowns war das ganz gut). Klar, ich hab Filme im Regel, die schaue ich immer mal wieder an. Aber in Zeiten, wo vieles online verfügbar ist, muss ich die Filme oder eben Bücher nicht mehr besitzen


Ja, das ist eine gute Frage. Vorab: Ich muss gestehen, dass ich sehr - wirklich sehr -  viele Hörbücher höre. Ich schaue (und kaufe) fast keine Filme (mehr) und spiele auch immer weniger. Ich habe nicht alle Hörbücher nochmal gehört, etliche aber eben doch.

Freilich würde auch das Nochmalhören mittlerweile mit dem Abo gehen; nur: Lange Jahre war Audible eben alternativlos. Bookbeat wäre dennoch nichts für mich. Das Hörstunden-Modell gefällt mir gar nicht. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass es in den Abomodellen ja auch nicht alles bzw. nicht alles ungekürzt gibt.

Gleichzeitig hat Spotify (das Kombiabo lohnt sich gemeinsam mit meiner Frau) mein Hörverhalten schon verändert. Für mich teile ich das mittlerweile auf: Einweg-Hörbücher wie normale Krimis (kein Urteil über die Qualität) höre ich bei Spotify. Aber die Bücher, die mich sehr interessieren oder die es sonst nicht oder nicht ungekürzt gibt, hole ich mir bei Audible.

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Das Besitzen ist mir - auch das ist freilich Gewohnheit - vor allem bei Musik oder bei Spielen (sofern sie DRM frei sind) wichtig. Auch hier ist es weniger er Besitz, sondern der Gedanke der uneingeschränkten offline Verfügbarkeit


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Ich habe auch Audible - muss sagen, dass ich das wirklich sehr genieße, dass es fast alle Bücher dort als Hörbuch gibt und die Sprecher sind auch super! Du kannst dein Abo auch pausieren und falls dir ein Hörbuch mal nicht gefällt, dieses auch unkompliziert wieder zurückgeben. Dann erhältst du dein abgebuchtes Guthaben meist sofort wieder zurück!


----------



## Zaxarias (20. September 2021)

Ich war total enttäuscht. Ich dachte, dass sei sowas wie spotify, wo man beliebig viel Hörbücher hören kann. Aber ich hatte dann nur ein "Guthaben" pro Monat und ansonsten musste man die Hörbücher kaufen. Habe das Abo recht zügig wieder beendet.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Ich bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen was zu testen.
Habe gerade andere Baustellen. Aber danke für die Feedbacks.


----------

